# She's Growing......*pics*



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, Miss Ella is about 3 1/2 months old now and her legs are really getting long! She is still giving Otis a hard time, she thinks she's the boss and he's too much of a baby to tell her any different. So..here's the little brat...cuter than ever....
*Her ears are confused.....*








*She thinks high five means she gets anything she wants....*








*My Daughter is always covering her up when she's sleeping...*








*Which also means waking her up.....*









a few more....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

*"Listening" to headphones*








*Why have one toy when you can just have them all????*








*Snuggles from Sissy*








*Naughty girl jumped on the couch and made herself comfortable*









a few more....


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't make a thread without ma' boy in it...so here he is....
*His territory has been invaded!!!*








*Pleeeeeeeease Get her outta here!!!!!*








*NB Roll time...and a lick*








*A funny face to end with....*


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

She has mischief written all over her face. It's all in the eyes! Cute! 

Otis stand up for yourself!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL...she's growing up fast, Sug. How big is she now (kinda hard to tell next to Otis )?

She's a cutie


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, what a cutie..she's looking more collie than retriever to me now...it'll be interesting to see what happens with those ears!

Glad to see a picture update of how well your three children (2 furry) are doing!


----------



## Billycourty (Sep 16, 2008)

She is adorable! otis has a real james dean face in the last pic! I love it.

How old is he?

Jaymee


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

So CCCUUUTTTEEE!!!!!

I LOVE the one with her and Otis in his cage. He looks like he's being a good big brother! What cuties both of them


----------



## AirForceAngel (Sep 26, 2008)

*Love* those ears! How precious!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I have been waiting for new pics...Ella is a cutie...how can you EVER get mad at her? Abbey looks like she is in heaven...now she has 2 babies to love on. You have entirely too much cuteness going on in your house. I'm jealous!


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Man, Ella is getting big... They still look like good big brother and a little sister though. How big are they now? (I mean how much do they weigh?)

-n


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

looking good love the crate pic!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you everyone 


Shaina said:


> LOL...she's growing up fast, Sug. How big is she now (kinda hard to tell next to Otis)?
> 
> She's a cutie


I am guessing about pounds--still a little girl


Billycourty said:


> She is adorable! otis has a real james dean face in the last pic! I love it.
> 
> How old is he?
> 
> Jaymee


 Thank you --he is 15 months old



alphadoginthehouse said:


> I have been waiting for new pics...Ella is a cutie...how can you EVER get mad at her? Abbey looks like she is in heaven...now she has 2 babies to love on. You have entirely too much cuteness going on in your house. I'm jealous!


Oh I can get mad at her--she's a little Devil...Otis didn't get into half the trouble this one gets into...but that cute face helps me to not stay mad at her so long haha


naoki said:


> Man, Ella is getting big... They still look like good big brother and a little sister though. How big are they now? (I mean how much do they weigh?)
> 
> -n


I don't know what Otis is up to, but his shots are due in a few weeks, so I'll let you all know the weigh-in then!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

That last picture is on my favorites list. I feel kinda bad for him and with those eyes how could you not? Ella has got some seriously long legs, pretty as ever too.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Ella is just so cayooot! I love her little confused ears...it reminds me of Dakota's puppy days. Her ears were confused too - then they stayed that way  
My favorite picture is probably the forth one down. Seriously, lookit the way those ears are just flopped all over her head. Adorable!

...and I still say she's got a bit of BC in her.


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG - she's getting big! With that angelic little face she has - of course she feels she can boss Otis around. Otis is looking handsome as ever!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG!!!! Ella is just too cute!!! I love her coloring Chrissy. She does have a face that will get her out of trouble every time.... 

Let's not wait so long for ne pics okay?


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Ooooooohhhhh so cute!!   

I can't believe how she has grown!!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> That last picture is on my favorites list. I feel kinda bad for him and with those eyes how could you not? Ella has got some seriously long legs, pretty as ever too.


"Poor" Otis has never looked so pathetic as he does now next to her haha He loves her--just dosen't always show it in his facial expressions 


Dakota Spirit said:


> Ella is just so cayooot! I love her little confused ears...it reminds me of Dakota's puppy days. Her ears were confused too - then they stayed that way
> My favorite picture is probably the forth one down. Seriously, lookit the way those ears are just flopped all over her head. Adorable!
> 
> ...and I still say she's got a bit of BC in her.


Oh I'd love it if her ears stayed that way--right now they are opposite up and down than in the pictures....they just don't know which way to go
Ever since you showed me that pics, I really see BC too..time will tell I guess


salask said:


> OMG - she's getting big! With that angelic little face she has - of course she feels she can boss Otis around. Otis is looking handsome as ever!


Angelic? haha...when she chewed up my brand new fish tank light cord today I didn't think she was so angelic 
Thanks Salask!!



Renoman said:


> OMG!!!! Ella is just too cute!!! I love her coloring Chrissy. She does have a face that will get her out of trouble every time..:
> 
> Let's not wait so long for ne pics okay?


 It's only been like not even two weeks?????!!!!!! HOW often do you need updates?? Geesh!!! 



MyCharlie said:


> Ooooooohhhhh so cute!!
> 
> I can't believe how she has grown!!


 She has grown--taller, it's mostly her legs that have grown--I think she's gonna be a tall, thin gal


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG! Adorable!!!!!!!!!!! And your daughter is beautiful too! 

What kind of dog is Ella????

EDIT: Duh... I just read through the whole thread... you're not sure what she is?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

allison said:


> OMG! Adorable!!!!!!!!!!! And your daughter is beautiful too!
> 
> What kind of dog is Ella????
> 
> EDIT: Duh... I just read through the whole thread... you're not sure what she is?


Thank you  Not sure what Ella is, my Finace found her abandoned miles back in the woods when she was about 6 weeks old. So glad he found her--she's a real sweetie and a great addition to our family


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I think my favorite pic of Otis and Ella will always be the one in your sig. She looks so "uh, you're soooo big" and he's "yeh, I'm big but I'm a softie so don't worry your pretty little head". Abby is one lucky little girl that's for sure!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

She is just beautiful Chrissy!!! I can not wait to see how she turns out.

Otis looks hansome as always, I love those wrinkles of his!


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> I think my favorite pic of Otis and Ella will always be the one in your sig. She looks so "uh, you're soooo big" and he's "yeh, I'm big but I'm a softie so don't worry your pretty little head". Abby is one lucky little girl that's for sure!


That's my fave pic too.. I love the way she is looking at him. They are both adorable I just want to smoosh them!


----------

